# Lets see your Smutty/Sooty Buckskins



## wc minis (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got my new mare home last week, and her papers say Grulla, but was told Buckskin, to me she looks smutty/sooty. Lets see yours to compare


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks like a smutty or sooty buckskin to me



:

If she were grulla, I think she'd have a lighter body / darker head (not to mention dun factor)

This is a mare of mine that I think is a sooty or smutty buckskin. She is lighter than your girl, but she's darker roots... Almost like two-tone coat. In the winter, when I part her hair, it's all dark under but she sheds out light. I bought her at just a couple weeks old so have known her all her life



:

Here are pictures of her at different ages and in different seasons.

*Triple H Buckin Khaki*
























PS with her lighter (not dark brown or black like Khaki's) mane and tail -- I'd say your mare is possibly sooty or smutty SILVER buckskin



:


----------



## wc minis (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Jill. I did give her mane & tail a good look, and I think they are sun bleached. She does not have a dorsal. When you look at her in different lights or times of the day, her coat sometimes seems lighter, and other times darker.


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 6, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]My mare is phenotypically BLACK - but carries the creme gene -- so I guess this makes her a smutty/sooty buckskin -- here is she with 2 of her foals[/SIZE]

A Buckskin Filly:






A Palomino Colt:


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2007)

JJay --

Very pretty mare!!! But I think black + cream dilute = smokey black (bay + cream dilute = buckskin).

Jill


----------



## wc minis (Sep 6, 2007)

Very pretty mares Jill & JJay. Thanks for showing them. Anyone else want to show their Smutty's?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 6, 2007)

Our stallion is a 28" smutty buckskin

*Triple Ks Boogie Bowtie*











and his 07' colt

should mature 30"

*Eagles Ring Axelrod*






clipped


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 6, 2007)

I just have one sooty buckskin - Rogers HSR Russian Reydiance - she is a White Russian daughter and very pretty with loads of trot!!!!!


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 7, 2007)

jeepers -- I knew that --- feel kinda silly for posting.. was just thinking smokey dilute - hee hee


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's mine, but she's also silver (tested Ee Aa Crcr Zz)




































She's a chameleon!





Jessi


----------



## RallyZ (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my 2 year old, mare, JEM A Dusky May (Macy)



:



:


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Sep 15, 2007)

I guess Rocky qualifies, but as he has no papers and was an auction pony, I will never know for sure.


----------

